# How Do I Install the semi wider based Recaro Trophy's in my QSW...



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

I just picked up some Recaro's off of craigslist, but I made the mistake of thinking they would slide right in.. The runners in my 87 QSW are about half inch or so too narrow to fit the Recaro Sliders... Anyone ever modified these seats before? Whats the best way to do it or have it done..?? Anything helps please and thank you..


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Cut and re-weld the bases to fit the chassis of the car. Make sure you have some one who know wtf they are doing. Search the MKI forum about installing MKII Recaros into the MKI


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Search Recaro's website for the base part number, for the car and then have your local Recaro dealer order them.


----------



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input! Much appreciated!


----------

